# Canadian Beheaded in Mindanao



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Mindanao travel advisories are issued for a reason. 

Canadian hostage John Ridsdel confirmed dead as police find severed head in Southern Philippines | National Post

Canadian hostage John Ridsdel killed in the Philippines - CNN.com


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

pakawala said:


> Mindanao travel advisories are issued for a reason.
> 
> Canadian hostage John Ridsdel confirmed dead as police find severed head in Southern Philippines | National Post
> 
> Canadian hostage John Ridsdel killed in the Philippines - CNN.com


When I was stationed at Clark in 1977, Mindanao was off-limits to all military personnel and American Citizens. Yet we have people currently ignoring these warnings. So some take the advice while others don't. But for those that decide to travel in that area, just remember what happened to Mr Ridsdel. The world is changing folks, and if the rumors of ISIS setting up shop in Mindanao is true, it could signal a whole new ballgame.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> When I was stationed at Clark in 1977, Mindanao was off-limits to all military personnel and American Citizens. Yet we have people currently ignoring these warnings. So some take the advice while others don't. But for those that decide to travel in that area, just remember what happened to Mr Ridsdel. The world is changing folks, and if the rumors of ISIS setting up shop in Mindanao is true, it could signal a whole new ballgame.


Likewise when I was stationed here, off-limits. 

FOX News is telling it like it is. Islamic extremists behead Western hostage in Philippines | Fox News

In many areas of Mindanao, Foreigners are not viewed as "Foreigners" but as "Infidels" and dealt with according to radical Islamic views as was the situation with the chopping of the head. It's a totally different mindset and the beheadings will likely continue there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's the thing.. The government here and a percentage of the population wants to be nationalistic and completely independent of any other people or country. Problem is, they are incapable of self government and can't make it without the help and direct intervention of other countries like the US, Japan, and Australia. For the most part the population of the country on all levels is criminalistic and prone to criminal behavior where and whenever possible.

The local government does not want other countries military here for the most part even if they supply a tremendous boost to the economy.
At the same time, if this country does not clean it's own house of the radical Islamist thugs, they will have more US military here than they ever thought possible. 

The United States about two years ago stated that they (we) will initiate first and continuing strikes wherever these group are found that can have a direct threat on the US or it's people. If this country is going to do something once and for all against this and other terrorist groups, this is the time as it just might be their last good chance to do it without a military invasion to do it for them!


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Here's the thing.. The government here and a percentage of the population wants to be nationalistic and completely independent of any other people or country. Problem is, they are incapable of self government and can't make it without the help and direct intervention of other countries like the US, Japan, and Australia. For the most part the population of the country on all levels is criminalistic and prone to criminal behavior where and whenever possible.
> 
> The local government does not want other countries military here for the most part even if they supply a tremendous boost to the economy.
> At the same time, if this country does not clean it's own house of the radical Islamist thugs, they will have more US military here than they ever thought possible.
> ...


You are correct. US Military didn't have any bases in Mindanao prior to leaving in 1992. Now they have a proposed base in northern Mindanao under the new agreement, seems someone has made a point in getting a operational home base for some reason. So time will tell what is happening there.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Along these same lines...(I certainly do not want to do anything suicidal), but I have a long time friend in Cagayan de Oro, Mindanao who has invited me to his wedding on May 14th. I am scheduled to fly directly into CDO from Manila, they are picking me up at the airport, we are not leaving the confines of the city proper and the day after the wedding they are taking me back to the CDO airport for my flight back to Manila...

Does anyone here have an opinion one way or the other whether I should go or not in light of this most recent be-heading event? I realize the real threat is much further south in Mindanao and my friend and his wife have told me it is perfectly safe in CDO, (as there are many foreigners living there)...but in the back of my mind...I wonder...(?)...

Personally I think I will be fine for the two day event being inside the confines of the city and constantly surrounded by people I personally know but I am curious what comments might be offered from this forum.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Along these same lines...(I certainly do not want to do anything suicidal), but I have a long time friend in Cagayan de Oro, Mindanao who has invited me to his wedding on May 14th. I am scheduled to fly directly into CDO from Manila, they are picking me up at the airport, we are not leaving the confines of the city proper and the day after the wedding they are taking me back to the CDO airport for my flight back to Manila...
> 
> Does anyone here have an opinion one way or the other whether I should go or not in light of this most recent be-heading event? I realize the real threat is much further south in Mindanao and my friend and his wife have told me it is perfectly safe in CDO, (as there are many foreigners living there)...but in the back of my mind...I wonder...(?)...
> 
> Personally I think I will be fine for the two day event being inside the confines of the city and constantly surrounded by people I personally know but I am curious what comments might be offered from this forum.


There were 8 members of a family shot in the US this week, do you think it's safe for me to travel to the US.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Travel Safety*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Along these same lines...(I certainly do not want to do anything suicidal), but I have a long time friend in Cagayan de Oro, Mindanao who has invited me to his wedding on May 14th. I am scheduled to fly directly into CDO from Manila, they are picking me up at the airport, we are not leaving the confines of the city proper and the day after the wedding they are taking me back to the CDO airport for my flight back to Manila...
> 
> Does anyone here have an opinion one way or the other whether I should go or not in light of this most recent be-heading event? I realize the real threat is much further south in Mindanao and my friend and his wife have told me it is perfectly safe in CDO, (as there are many foreigners living there)...but in the back of my mind...I wonder...(?)...
> 
> Personally I think I will be fine for the two day event being inside the confines of the city and constantly surrounded by people I personally know but I am curious what comments might be offered from this forum.


Although I've lived in country many years I have never been to Mindanao at any time.

If I had a real need or strong desire to go to CEO, I think I would go, provided as you said that you will be within the city only while there. I have not heard of any difficulties or serious safety issues there.

Check again with your friends there to be sure no safety issues and notify the embassy in Manila of your travel plans.
The choice is yours naturally but give it plenty of thought so you feel comfortable with the decision.



jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Educating one's self on the history of Mindanao (Moroland) and the 3 phases of Moro Jihad THE MORO JIHAD: A Continuous Struggle for Islamic Independence in Southern Philippines
will lead to a better understanding of what's happening there and why "ALL" of Mindanao (Moroland) is considered Muslim territory by the Muslims. 

I've been to Mindanao years ago. I personally would not go there now & think Expats who live there are in denial. It's all fun and games until ones head gets chopped off and one realizes one is living on an Island of Moro Jihad. Especially now with 'major" outside influences on their Moro Jihad from ISIS to implement Jihad on Infidels 

This 6 minute video is informative as well.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

For a wedding in the city, I would go. My wife would not - and would probably insist I do not.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I'm sorry to be the bad cog in the wheel (again) but if the government doesn't get a handle on this, it'll only continue to blacken the eye of the country as a whole. 

Yesterday I was speaking with a fellow from Silang. He left many years ago but insisted that during F. Marco's tenure and even Erap' s tenure that the rogue groups dissipated until softer policies came about. I found his response rather curious as he showed a really strong opinion of "domestic policy" that I rarely see from him. 

I think he's leaning toward the hard line Duterte even more now but was earlier in favor of Ms. Grace.

:dunno:

* With every passing event that could have, should have been prevented I've become more and more disappointed with gov''t action or lack there of (US & RP).

Thoughts and prayers for the families of the deceased and all those abducted.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> * With every passing event that could have, should have been prevented I've become more and more disappointed with gov''t action or lack there of (US & RP).


I believe many of us have the same thoughts, and wonder when anything will actually be done.
Fred


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

As I understand CDO is relatively safe. I've not ridden my scooter there yet but do plan to and that will be coming from Gensan.
As a young man I had to go to bad places to work so even now I just keep my whits about me and move as I desire.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I have not posted much since my trip last year August to Davao/Samal. I leveraged the collective input from this forum and found the guidance to be spot on. And yet looking back on the trip I think I got by as much on naivety and gumption as I did on prudence and vigilance. Also, I neglected to notify the US Embassy, which given I was maybe 2-3 miles and 3 weeks removed from the location of the 4 kidnapping, was not a wise thing to have happen.

I figure it this way. Given the preponderance of guns and security personnel, the appearance of peace is the Emperors new clothes.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I think he's leaning toward the hard line Duterte even more now but was earlier in favor of Ms. Grace.


Duterte is "card carrying" member of the CPP-NPA who are still tagged as a terrorist group of the USA. When asked about his platforms, he makes absurd jokes and vulgarities. The worst part is, the crowd eats up all the hate he spews and asks for seconds.

"If fifty million people say a foolish thing, it is still a foolish thing."
-Anatole France

Back to topic.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

galactic said:


> Duterte is "card carrying" member of the CPP-NPA who are still tagged as a terrorist group of the USA. When asked about his platforms, he makes absurd jokes and vulgarities. The worst part is, the crowd eats up all the hate he spews and asks for seconds.
> 
> "If fifty million people say a foolish thing, it is still a foolish thing."
> -Anatole France
> ...



Reports are also saying Duterte will implement a mandatory curfew under Martial Law...won't that be a lovely thought for those of us living here? Evidently the people forgot what it was like during the reign of F. Marcos...


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Along these same lines...(I certainly do not want to do anything suicidal), but I have a long time friend in Cagayan de Oro, Mindanao who has invited me to his wedding on May 14th. I am scheduled to fly directly into CDO from Manila, they are picking me up at the airport, we are not leaving the confines of the city proper and the day after the wedding they are taking me back to the CDO airport for my flight back to Manila...
> 
> Does anyone here have an opinion one way or the other whether I should go or not in light of this most recent be-heading event? I realize the real threat is much further south in Mindanao and my friend and his wife have told me it is perfectly safe in CDO, (as there are many foreigners living there)...but in the back of my mind...I wonder...(?)...
> 
> Personally I think I will be fine for the two day event being inside the confines of the city and constantly surrounded by people I personally know but I am curious what comments might be offered from this forum.


I have been to CDO and I loved it there. You should have no problem.


----------



## Sakate (Mar 17, 2016)

When I traveled to CDO in '08, it seemed a very friendly place and I felt safe there. However, as I ventured further down, into/towards Bukidnon, the more people I passed by (and I was accompanied by a Pilipina from Bukidnon too), the more "less-friendlier" they seemed to act/be. Example: I was on a jeepney/multicab and I had a muslim woman with nearly all head covered -except eyes stare "darts" at me; I felt she hated me as she glared. My Pilipina from Bukidnon companion shrugged it off as: "They have never seen a white man before." That was then and that was Bukidnon... 

I still would go to CDO based on that '08-trip experience; we went around the entire city in a taxi hired and the driver was experienced, courteous and helpful. I don't think that there are trouble spots in CDO in particular though.

There are trouble-areas in every country and of course the radicals are more confined to certain areas too. Off subject a bit: I have heard/read that Davao is one of the safest cities in Mindanao but never have been there but would like to visit (heard it's beautiful as well).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree that Cagayan De Oro is relatively safe. It has become quite crowded and when I last drove thru there in 2011 it took me an hour to get across the city!

On the base being set up there; It will have a good effect on the local economy and security. I do not see the strategic value other than providing an air strip fairly central in the Philippines that could make use of rotary and fixed wing aircraft. 

For those of us who don't know, the US had an ongoing mission in Zamboanga and the Sulu Archipelago https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Enduring_Freedom_–_Philippines which ended in Feb 2015 https://news.usni.org/2015/02/27/u-...e-in-the-philippines-some-advisors-may-remain

If you are looking for an interesting read on the history of the "Moro problem" this book http://www.russbo.com/files/book/KRIS.pdf will give you a perspective on it.

My take on it is, that the US created the Moro Problem after WWII by handing the Philippines over to the Filipinos which pre-Spanish and pre-US were considered slaves for the Moros who ruled from Manila south. So the Moro being as heady as they are, would say, we didn't surrender to our slaves. So if the US leaves, we will retake what was once ours.

Yet again the vacuum of the JSOTF-P leaving is having adverse effects on security for all non-muslims in Zamboanga. History repeating itself.

For me, I have travelled throughout Mindanao and had no incidents. However, I only traveled during the day and avoided the Cotabato, Marawi, Koronadal and Pagadian City regions as I had heard nothing but bad about them.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I live down here in Lanao del Norte ,, first I've heard about it. You have to ask, What was a former Canadian mining exec doing there in the first place ?? It happened to some Chinese miners a while back they got napped in another area !!

Anyway CDO is safe ,, I recommend the Pearlmont Inn and the Limkitkae Mall ,, I did hear though, that the AF base is drawing some attention from the NPA


----------



## brianddavis (May 7, 2016)

*No comparison*



Gary D said:


> There were 8 members of a family shot in the US this week, do you think it's safe for me to travel to the US.


Absolutely no comparison between murders which happen daily in any country - to the actual seeking out of foreigners for ransom, torture and beheading. So yes. For tourists, the United States is by far a safer place to visit than the Philippines, especially Mindanao.


----------



## isotope (May 19, 2016)

Theres another Canadian Youtube vlogger who has been travelling mainly around that area, highlightling its natural beauty - Kyle Jennermann.

In a few of his videos he talks about the unjustified negative reputation that area has. Wonder what went through his mind when he heard about the outcome of his fellow Canadian.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

If American diplomats have no protection in Libya, I can't imagine they'd give a c****p about us expats down in Mindanao. I ride my scoot with my girl and we just keep an I eye out and don't change our travel plans based on what's on the news.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess if you have property down there it would be tough to make the move and if not can you sell it? ... Move already, take your lady and live on another island because as Westerners we stick out like sore thumbs and we will be always referred to as Infidels, this problem can't be resolved.

Many stories don't make the news, murdered expats, murdered and robbed in their own apartments and neighbors sitting quiet or they'll be next, don't expect any help, the guy you've invested several BBQ and Beer feasts with, he'll claim he didn't hear a thing or wasn't home and what a tragedy that poor foreigner.

Kidnappings for those that can pay, many usually Indian and Chinese Nationals. I was required to read these stories when I was still active duty 1993, it was a requirement if I wanted to see my wife's family for the first time and I had to fill out a special request chit in order to travel to Manila, all these horrible stories ... and I read several, they never made the news but apparently the Embassy or state department has these stats and stories, main reason Mindanao is considered off limits.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I guess if you have property down there it would be tough to make the move and if not can you sell it? ... Move already, take your lady and live on another island because as Westerners we stick out like sore thumbs and we will be always referred to as Infidels, this problem can't be resolved.
> 
> Many stories don't make the news, murdered expats, murdered and robbed in their own apartments and neighbors sitting quiet or they'll be next, don't expect any help, the guy you've invested several BBQ and Beer feasts with, he'll claim he didn't hear a thing or wasn't home and what a tragedy that poor foreigner.
> 
> Kidnappings for those that can pay, many usually Indian and Chinese Nationals. I was required to read these stories when I was still active duty 1993, it was a requirement if I wanted to see my wife's family for the first time and I had to fill out a special request chit in order to travel to Manila, all these horrible stories ... and I read several, they never made the news but apparently the Embassy or state department has these stats and stories, main reason Mindanao is considered off limits.


All very-very true. All US Govt employees; even those working at the US Embassy in Manila must have written consent to travel to any place on Mindanao. Many people take the danger there lightly and that is their choice. We are all free to make choices but we are not free to escape the consequences of those choices.

I myself like and enjoy living. Living in a developing 3rd world country has enough of a danger element without inviting death or trouble.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys can tell me all they want about how safe Davao is. Well I'll just take your word for it but you will not see me going there to find out. There are so many beautiful places in the Philippines to enjoy. Mindanao is not on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Lately it is the same as elsewhere. I am in Lanao del Norte ,, just a few "drug related" killings and none recently within a year or so ,, but I am always advised by the locals not to venture out out into the mountain areas ,, Chicago and Manila is worse !! The last BIG problem was an uprising in Zamboanga !!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Scott E said:


> Lately it is the same as elsewhere. I am in Lanao del Norte ,, just a few "drug related" killings and none recently within a year or so ,, but I am always advised by the locals not to venture out out into the mountain areas ,, Chicago and Manila is worse !! The last BIG problem was an uprising in Zamboanga !!


Chicago and Manila worse really?when was a foreigner taken hostage held for ransom and beheaded in Chicago or Manila?


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Rogdas said:


> Chicago and Manila worse really?when was a foreigner taken hostage held for ransom and beheaded in Chicago or Manila?


General violent crime here is lower ,, consider what this person was doing and where !! the subject in this article is a retired "Mining Executive" go figure ,, what was he doing ??
When was the last kidnapping ??


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kidnapping targets*



Scott E said:


> General violent crime here is lower ,, consider what this person was doing and where !! the subject in this article is a retired "Mining Executive" go figure ,, what was he doing ??
> When was the last kidnapping ??


You don't need to be a retired mining executive to get kidnapped, they kidnap retired expats also, I remember at least two stories since I've been here, one was killed by the family for not sharing his pension or got tired of his losing his pension (labeled and angry expat) so no investigation and the other was kidnapped from his compound, the wife sold the water filter business and gave the money to the kidnapper and I think he was Australian, he was released (a skeleton of his former self) his wife traveled from Mindanao to be with him but he wouldn't talk to her he left the country.

Many kidnapping and murder stories don't get reported.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I'm with Rodgas and many others. It is not on my travel list and probably never will be. Why invite trouble, I'm too old for that BS.

Fred


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mindanao was been off-limits to Americans since the 1970s and maybe earlier. For those that decide to travel there well it's your right, but don't blame others when something bad happens. I surely won't travel there and that's the same for parts of the Middle East. Foreigners must understand there is a price on your head in some areas of Mindanao. I believe that some people don't do enough research when coming here on where to stay and they end up in Mindanao because they were told by someone that it's a great place to visit. My advice for those set to visit Mindanao, Research, Research and Research, that way you won't be going there blind.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> I'm with Rodgas and many others. It is not on my travel list and probably never will be. Why invite trouble, I'm too old for that BS.
> 
> Fred


Me too Fred. Being married, raising 4 girls, and pacifying a wife while living in these hot and humid islands is enough of an adventure for me.
Come to think of it, SM malls is just about as wild as Mindanao with aggressive sales personnel! Hahaha.

Jet Lag


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ram1957 said:


> Mindanao was been off-limits to Americans since the 1970s and maybe earlier.


For that matter, the Dos Palmas kidnapping took place - from an island off Palawan, where the hostages were taken to Jolo,

Likewise the Sipadan kidnapping too .. !!


----------



## mentallyretired (Jun 22, 2016)

You travel at your own risk. My mother-in-law passed away in Pagadian, Mindanao. I did not attend her funeral because I am Canadian, no ransom for me.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Come to think of it, SM malls is just about as wild as Mindanao with aggressive sales personnel! Hahaha.
> 
> Jet Lag


So very true! Sometimes it seems as if they are a bunch of vultures circling in for the pickings then other times you get totally ignored as if they are afraid to talk to you.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> So very true! Sometimes it seems as if they are a bunch of vultures circling in for the pickings then other times you get totally ignored as if they are afraid to talk to you.
> 
> Fred


I expect to be able to get assistance if wanted. But to have these "warm bodies" following you around, hounding you to buy this or that is like a high pressure car salesman in a used car lot! It's wrong and the mall owners should know that most often times it is counter productive to their goal of selling to make money.
SM, Robinsons, and Ayala malls -- are you reading this ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I expect to be able to get assistance if wanted. But to have these "warm bodies" following you around, hounding you to buy this or that is like a high pressure car salesman in a used car lot! It's wrong and the mall owners should know that most often times it is counter productive to their goal of selling to make money.
> SM, Robinsons, and Ayala malls -- are you reading this ?


A lot of these girl are employed by the line they are pushing, not the mall. Their job is reliant on making sales.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> A lot of these girl are employed by the line they are pushing, not the mall. Their job is reliant on making sales.


I doubt they get commission especially in the malls. 

They are simply under paid and over staffed, and pretend to help you, than get fired ahead of the 6 months contracts  Knowing their salary and terms, I don't shoo them away, but give them credit for their energy, the energy that means nothing after 5 month and 20 days later... 

I may be wrong though !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> I doubt they get commission especially in the malls.
> 
> They are simply under paid and over staffed, and pretend to help you, than get fired ahead of the 6 months contracts  Knowing their salary and terms, I don't shoo them away, but give them credit for their energy, the energy that means nothing after 5 month and 20 days later...
> 
> I may be wrong though !


Yes under paid and on a 6 month contract the renewal of which can depend on how pretty they are. I think you will find that the girls on say the Dickies jeans are employed by Dickies not SM.


----------

